
Elon Musk Sides with Putin, Says AI Will Likely Be the 'Cause of World War III' - animeseinfeld
http://gadgets.ndtv.com/science/news/elon-musk-ai-cause-of-world-war-iii-vladimir-putin-1745869
======
vixen99
"Last month, Elon Musk snapped at Mark Zuckerberg after the Facebook CEO
rejected fears of a super-intelligence running amok as "far-fetched”. Musk
said he had spoken to Zuckerberg about AI and come to the conclusion that the
Facebook founder's "understanding of the subject is limited."

------
PaulHoule
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminator_2:_Judgment_Day](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminator_2:_Judgment_Day)

